# MPTC 56hr Firearms training



## SCV109 (Sep 11, 2020)

Does anyone know when the next MPTC 56hr firearms training will be and roughly how much it will cost. I know many ranges are closed and prices can fluctuate.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you asking about a full cert for a trainer or just the re-cert?


----------



## SCV109 (Sep 11, 2020)

I’m in the reserve academy and for my department I am required to take the 56hr course. My academy doesn’t offer it and we were told by the instructor that they’re aren’t many options currently on where to attend.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

It would be helpful if we knew what part of the state you were from. In Western MA I know a few guys that do the course.


----------



## SCV109 (Sep 11, 2020)

I’m in northern Ma.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

SCV109 said:


> I'm in northern Ma.


This state is wider than it is tall.


----------



## SCV109 (Sep 11, 2020)

HA! Middlesex county


----------

